# Finally!!! London's New Cut!



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*Thanks for looking!

--Lisa & my Mini London (I swear she's half the size now as she was before she was groomed!)*


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

London looks cute in her do!!!! :wub: She also looks very happy!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

OMG!!!

She is adorable!!! :wub2:

I LOVE the cut! She looks *SO* proud of herself!  AWWW!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

She is adorable!!!!!!! And looks so happy with herself!!! Give that girl some kisses for me! :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I LOVE her new cut!!! Your groomer did a fantastic job!! She's just beautiful. :wub: And how thoughtful of hubby to suggest clothes instead of bows.  

Zoe HATED her top knot. It was the hardest thing I did when I cut it off, but the poor thing was being 'dive bombed' by the Jett-ster, trying to tackle her bows. :HistericalSmiley: It was pitiful. She was soooooo happy when I cut that top knot off. I feel bad now for making her wear it, but I still kind of miss it.

Speaking of Heidi and the T's...where has that girl been??? We are seriously being Tchelsi and Tatumn photo deprived! Think I'll pm her.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I love it!! When angelo's chop job I did on him grows out some that's what he'll look like. I couldn't believe how small he was under all that hair either. London is a cutie :wub: :wub: and I bet she's really happy!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

London is just toooo cute with her new do. :yes:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Awww, isn't it funny how much they 'shrink' after a haircut? She looks like she loves
it too. Your groomer did a great job.


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

your groomer did greats job.your london so adorable. :wub: i love her new do.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*Thank you for the nice compliments on London's new cut. It is REALLY different to see her like this, but I honestly can tell she's happier...it's almost weird how happy she seems!

I'm sort of laughing at myself right now...because in my post I said her ear looks choppy in a few of the pics but isn't really like that...well I just examined her ears closer, and one of them IS choppy! LOL...it looks to be a little shorter than the other, too! I'm a little embarrassed by the two different looking ears, but I don't feel like driving all the way back for them to fix one.  It's really not noticeable in person...but wow, those photos really pick it up! lol*


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

London looks adorable in her new cut. :aktion033: I'm so glad you're happy with it.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

London looks adorable! I love her new cut.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Love her in her new haircut. :wub: 

She looks precious.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

What a charmer  Sarah


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I love, love, love that haircut~~~~~it is just darling!!!!! I know you are going to love it so much!!!!! arty: arty:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

omg, I was sure I wouldn't like it  but I LOVE HER HAIRCUT :chili: she looks so cute :wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

London looks so adorable in her new haircut :wub: :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Nice cut! :thmbup: London looks adorable!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Sep 19 2008, 04:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637807


> omg, I was sure I wouldn't like it  but I LOVE HER HAIRCUT :chili: she looks so cute :wub:[/B]


*I'm so glad you like it! I felt kind of bad last night after you said you would never cut Matilda's topknot, as it's part of who she is...I wanted to keep London's topknot SO bad, but she was just getting frustrated with me fixing it all of the time. I think some Malts like it and others don't, and London REALLY loves not having it! :thumbsup: *


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Love, love, love London's new cut. :wub: :wub: In fact, I love it so much that I might have to "borrow" it for Tilly. :biggrin: 

The pic of her rolling on her back is PRICELESS.


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Love the cut! She looks so beautiful! Now I'm going ... hmmmmm ... maybe I should cut Gracie's topknot! You made a good decision for her, Mom! :thumbsup:


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Awww...she is beautiful-and she looks so soft-I'll bet you can't stop petting her. She looks very girlie (even without her bow). Hey, and anything that can cause a partner to actually suggest more clothes...well, it has to be good.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh my gosh....London looks absolutely adorable!!! I love the new cut - so beautiful. :wub: 
And that face...so cute!!!

Good job, MOM!!! :chili: 

This makes me tempted to take your pics and Mateo to my groomer. I am still learning :brownbag:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

VERY CUTE!!!!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

She looks very cute. :wub: I still look at the legs and it seems to me there is a lot of grooming involved.


----------



## Yummy (Sep 5, 2008)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Sep 19 2008, 03:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637725


> *Thanks for looking!
> 
> --Lisa & my Mini London (I swear she's half the size now as she was before she was groomed!)*[/B]



Wow! Miss London Lamb looks beautiful! I am very impressed with the cut, I like it ah-lot. She's just beautiful.

I plan on cutting my Maltese hair and I would love to do it like that. Do you (or anyone) know of a online video 
of how to do it? ...I mean, how hard can it be right?


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

I LOVE IT!!! And I'm thinking Bonbon might be next...


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

I LOVE her new haircut!! :wub:


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I just love that cut. Very nice. She looks awesome.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww she looks gorgeous.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*london looks fabulous!! it is a very pretty haircut.

she looks so wonderful soft.

:wub: :wub: :wub: *


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE


> Wow! Miss London Lamb looks beautiful! I am very impressed with the cut, I like it ah-lot. She's just beautiful.
> 
> I plan on cutting my Maltese hair and I would love to do it like that. Do you (or anyone) know of a online video
> of how to do it? ...I mean, how hard can it be right? [/B]


*I was hoping it would be a cut I could repeat myself when I eventually get my own clippers, but it might be too complicated for me (especially the head)! The body would be easy to maintain, and I'm not sure if scissoring the head and feet would be hard or not if you do a touch up every 2 weeks or so. I will have to pay to get her groomed a couple more times before I can afford to buy my own clippers!

I haven't found any online videos of this hairstyle...let me know if you find any!!!*


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

London looks beautiful in her new haircut. Your groomers did a wonderful job


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

WOW!! Great hair cut!! She looks beautiful!! :wub:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

She looks beautiful in her new cut. :wub: She looks like she loves it.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I REALLY like that cut! It's very cute and looks really comfortable for the furbaby. Do you mind if I borrow one of those pictures? I'd like to have that for when I take Jazz to the groomer.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (08chrissy08 @ Sep 20 2008, 02:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=638209


> I REALLY like that cut! It's very cute and looks really comfortable for the furbaby. Do you mind if I borrow one of those pictures? I'd like to have that for when I take Jazz to the groomer.[/B]


*Absolutely!!! If you would like any other angles of London's haircut, I'd be happy to snap some additional photos of her (like maybe her behind or something, or closer up, etc.). Just let me know!*


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

:wub: i love your new cut london .wow :grouphug: jo


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Gosh, she is so adorable!! :wub: I love her new "do"!!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

That would be wonderful! Thank you so much. I really like that look and I can definitely see having Jazz groomed that way.


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

awww London! I've missed you!! She is absolutely darling in her new hair cut!!! I love it!!!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

London's new cut is adorable! :wub: :wub: She looks SO SOFT!


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Awww that looks great! So pretty and white! :wub:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

:wub: :wub: She is darling! I love her new haircut! :wub:


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Love it! Love it! Love it! A GREAT job by your groomer! London looks absolutely fabulous, and isn't it nice to see how happy they are with their new haircut? I tried for a year to keep Midis in full coat, but now all we have to deal with is his topknot (never trimmed, so at nearly 2 years of age quite long and requiring at least two piggy-back topknots). He loves having his hair short and because we have a very large, leafy back yard I am happier to let him run back there more often.

Cyndi


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

London looks great in his new cut!!! I had a similar cut to Benny last month...isnt' it amazing how much smaller they look in that cut? London is absolutely adorable!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

The groomer is coming tomorrow, and I'm printing out a couple of the pictures to show her - hope you don't mind! The
novelty of the long hair is wearing thin...


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Sep 23 2008, 08:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=639638


> The groomer is coming tomorrow, and I'm printing out a couple of the pictures to show her - hope you don't mind! *The
> novelty of the long hair is wearing thin...*[/B]


Isn't it though?!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*Oh my gosh, I agree! I love London in her long, flowing coat...but if she's not happy, neither am I!

She is really loving it when I scratch the top of her head (before, I would have to scratch around the top knot)...she's been much more cuddly since her new cut!*


----------

